# Young stray pregnant



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

So I took in a stray around 10 days ago. She was very affectionate and not "stray skinny" that I would associate with homeless cats.

I was taken with her and so gave her a home. Since then I found out that she is pregnant - so most likely that was the reason she was so affectionate and why I didn't think she was too skinny. After two days of regular feeding she suddenly had a nice round tummy that was too high, too bulgy and too firm to be weight gain, besides aside from her stomach she is still "girlishly" skinny.

I took her to the vet 2 days ago, and he confirmed that she is indeed pregnant. She is a young cat, only 8-9 months old, so I am a little worried about her health since I read pregnancy at such a young age can be dangerous. The vet advised against getting her spayed while she is pregnant, probably because she is 4-5 weeks pregnant (my guess, cause when I was at the vet I didn't think to ask... newb cat owner... *sigh*)
He gave her some immune system strengthening shot and a pill against worms, and we have an appointment 2-3 days after she has her litter to get some form of contraception until it is safe to get her fixed.

I am wondering, considering she i so young, and it is her first litter, how many kittens could she have? I am hoping only 2-3... best case scenario is 1.. :001_unsure:

I have another problem -- I am a student and the semester will soon be over... well in 3-4 weeks... and I will have to travel home. I am afraid of what this will mean for Bella (oh yeah, that's her name).
It is only a 1.5 hour ride, but on the buss, since my family doesn't own a car...
I am planning on buying her a transporter crate as soon as possible and getting her used to it.... I hope the stress from traveling won't cause her problems, but it is either that or kicking her out (will NOT do) because there is no one who would take care of her, and I can't stay 2-3 weeks longer.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Oh I would also like to know, how much cats eat - pregnant vs none pregnant?

Basically what I've been doing is giving Bella as much as she can eat (well since I know for sure she is pregnant, that is). Before I was tentative, because I was not sure if she was hungry or was she just not familiar with being full, so I gave her a 5-6 times half a handful of food. She would actually go and sit in front of her bowl and look up at the top of the closet where I store the cat-food then look at me again, like she was saying "Get that down and feed me" LOL


----------



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> Oh I would also like to know, how much cats eat - pregnant vs none pregnant?
> 
> Basically what I've been doing is giving Bella as much as she can eat (well since I know for sure she is pregnant, that is). Before I was tentative, because I was not sure if she was hungry or was she just not familiar with being full, so I gave her a 5-6 times half a handful of food. She would actually go and sit in front of her bowl and look up at the top of the closet where I store the cat-food then look at me again, like she was saying "Get that down and feed me" LOL


When my Tilly was 7-9 weeks pregnant, she was eating small meals every 2-3 hours.... I basically fed her whenever she wanted to eat.... She probably ate 1 1/2 times more than she normally did...... Good luck with everything!! Let us know how the little lay gets on!!  Well done for taking her in!!


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Tishtash451 said:


> When my Tilly was 7-9 weeks pregnant, she was eating small meals every 2-3 hours.... I basically fed her whenever she wanted to eat.... She probably ate 1 1/2 times more than she normally did...... Good luck with everything!! Let us know how the little lay gets on!!  Well done for taking her in!!


Thank you 

Since I know Bella is pregnant I give her more food, and more often and gah, just want to spoil her. I've been giving her dry food, with the occasional wet packets as a special treat.

Good lord she farted toxic bombs the first couple days until she got used to regular feeding and actual cat food. LoL It was a pain when she snuggled up againt me, curled around and around and ended up with her rear facing my head 

I will definitely keep you guys posted.


----------



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> Thank you
> 
> Since I know Bella is pregnant I give her more food, and more often and gah, just want to spoil her. I've been giving her dry food, with the occasional wet packets as a special treat.
> 
> ...


In the last couple of weeks of Tilly's pregnancy she loved having belly rubs!!!  she was sooo big that she looked like she would burst!!  The only trouble with rubbing her belly is that it would also wind her!! Pheww!! She always managed to fart when I was bent down at her level near her back end!!! She always looked so content after though!!  Lol!!

The things we do for our beloved babies!! Lol!!


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Tishtash451 said:


> In the last couple of weeks of Tilly's pregnancy she loved having belly rubs!!!  she was sooo big that she looked like she would burst!!  The only trouble with rubbing her belly is that it would also wind her!! Pheww!! She always managed to fart when I was bent down at her level near her back end!!! She always looked so content after though!!  Lol!!
> 
> The things we do for our beloved babies!! Lol!!


Bella is very willing to let me rub her belly. She would lay beside me, I would start to pet her and suddenly she would be on her back and practically smiling that I was rubbing her belly! So so cute 

Gah, I would love to know exactly how far along she is  Her belly is big, but has not yet "dropped" .. I think that's how it is called. Her nipples are easily noticeable in her fur and the area around them started swelling. She is grooming and bathing herself more and more, and she likes to crawl into and under things. She even got inside the bed where I keep the extra pillows and blankets. Little devil.
I made her a breading bow, she went in, rearranged the blankets, and then came out again. LoL At least she knows it is there


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! bless you for taking this little baby in! 
Hope everything goes ok for you n puss! i am sure you will get LOTS! of help coming along! 

PS! welcome!


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Aww! bless you for taking this little baby in!
> Hope everything goes ok for you n puss! i am sure you will get LOTS! of help coming along!
> 
> PS! welcome!


Thank you! Glad to be here 

Hehe, isn't she pretty? Little fuzz-ball LoL


----------



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> Thank you! Glad to be here
> 
> Hehe, isn't she pretty? Little fuzz-ball LoL


Ahhhh..... She's a very pretty little lady!!  She looks very relaxed and content!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

She's about 5 weeks?

You're going home in a few weeks? so 1 week before she is due? You don't seem too keen to take her home, but besides that it is a massive upheaval for a queen about to give birth, especially since she has gone from being a stray to being someones pet ...

Seriously? My advice would be to seek another vet who is prepared to do a spay/abortion, and soon(this next week)!

If you're a student how will you afford to raise a litter? let alone pay for any possible c-section and other medical fees that you are more likely to have because she is so young.

The fact you say you're *hoping for 2 or 3 kittens' tells me that you have your mind made up already, but I would seriously encourage you to think again ... for her sake not yours . BTW a singleton pregnancy is not best case scenario with litter sizes either, as this could also be another reason she may need a c-section. Not to mention you often get problems with singleton litter in all other aspects too.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

I am not completely sure how far long she is - I forgot to ask when I was at the vet. She is my first pet and this was my first vet visit... was a little overwhelmed to be honest... and I kinda assume that the vet knows best, no? *shrug*
When I was there, the vet asked me if I wanted to keep the kittens, I told him I don't have room for them, and he said then I should bring them in. 

Honestly I am not sure what is best. Around here people rarely get their pets fixed, saying they have needs and "what harm would it be" to have kittens.... people even told me I was cruel for even considering getting her fixed. I will have her spayed though. She will have it easier like that.

You are right, I am not too keen on taking her home, because it will upset her, maybe even make her start labor early. I am afraid of that.


----------



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> I am not completely sure how far long she is - I forgot to ask when I was at the vet. She is my first pet and this was my first vet visit... was a little overwhelmed to be honest... and I kinda assume that the vet knows best, no? *shrug*
> When I was there, the vet asked me if I wanted to keep the kittens, I told him I don't have room for them, and he said then I should bring them in.
> 
> Honestly I am not sure what is best. Around here people rarely get their pets fixed, saying they have needs and "what harm would it be" to have kittens.... people even told me I was cruel for even considering getting her fixed. I will have her spayed though. She will have it easier like that.
> ...


Are you in the UK? If so whereabouts?? Is there anyone who could take her in for you until the kittens are born?? Then maybe you could collect her a few weeks later? Are you planning on keeping her? If you are a student, I'm sure you will be back and forth from studies and home?? Will you be able to provide her with a permanent, stable home?

If this isn't possible, maybe you should start ringing round some local rescue centres.... I've no doubt that most with be bursting at the seems with unwanted cats/kittens, but maybe they could find her a foster home until the kittens are old enough to leave mum and then she could be re-homed, although there is no guarantee.....

I know it must be hard for you..... She is a beautiful cat and no doubt would make a lovely companion.... I'm sure you will be able sort something out.... Good luck and let us know how you get on.....


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Have you advertised that you've found the cat as she looks pretty well for a stray that you only took in 10 days ago? Did the vet check for a microchip while you were there?

I really would not recommend taking her on a 1.5 hr trip just before she's due, this would be far too much stress for her to cope with, have you contacted the rescues near you? It may not be what you want but it would be safer for the cat and her kittens, most will usually let you adopt the mum back once kittens are ready for adoption and she's been spayed too.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> have you contacted the rescues near you? It may not be what you want but it would be safer for the cat and her kittens, most will usually let you adopt the mum back once kittens are ready for adoption and she's been spayed too.


This was also going to be my suggestion. 
You have done a kind & generous thing in taking Bella into your home and doing your very best for her, many wouldn't have been so generous and I applaud you.
However, you realise yourself that the trip home for the summer vacation may be too much for her and there is a risk of complications from her delivery, being such a young cat, almost a kitten herself, poor thing.
A cat rescue will have the resources and experience to look after her & her kittens, and once she has completed her motherly duties I am sure they would be able to let you have her back (and will neuter her) and also find homes for her kittens.
I would contact any local rescues and discuss options with them. If you say what part of the UK you live in, maybe some forum members could suggest a rescue. Kelly usually knows who they all are.
Good luck and all the best to you, Bella and the kittens.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

I am not from the UK. I am from East Europe, Serbia. Yes I want to keep her.

I haven't advertised that I found a cat. Honestly I think I know who "owns" her. There is a house in the street where I see around a dozen cats come and go. The people there put out some food semi-regularly and this attracts more and more cats... the other day when I walked past the house I thought I saw Bella sitting in the bushes, but when I approached the cat bolted - it was not Bella but a cat that looked nearly identical, same colors, same eyes, only she had a little extra brown on the side of her belly while Bella has the brown patch behind her ears.

Yes she does look very well, I am happy she is. I have been brushing her daily, she gets all the food she wants, I've gotten rid of her fleas, cut out the bubble gum out of her fur. .. a couple days ago she even relaxed enough that she started playing with a stuffed animal and chasing her tail. She had issues with the litter box, but seems to have figured it out, but she still rather go outside.

She doesn't have a chip - it is not mandatory here, especially since few places, vets included, have the means to scan for it here.

Before I took Bella to the vet, I did phone up other places, vets and rescue canters. I opened up with "I found a stray" .. and some cut me off and said "sorry, we are full" even before I was able to say I wanted to keep her.

As for providing a stable home - she will have one. I will only return to Uni in October, so that's a little over 4 months she will be home, and then she can return with me to Uni till winter break. She would only travel 4 times a year.

I asked a couple of my friends if they would take her in but this would mean at least 12 weeks, the birth and the time for the kittens to get strong enough to travel... and no one was willing to.

I will continue to ask around, and also ask if anyone could take me and Bella via car home, so to shorten the 1.5 hour ride to less then 1 hour... well.. we'll see....


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Question - I have been keeping a close eye on Bella's nipples, and I found it weird. The hadn't turn exactly the bright pink I would've expected, and there were these dried white bits of skin on them.
Today I took her in my lap and tried if I could get it off, if it hurt her if I brushed it, basically if she gives any reaction.

Turns out that I could actually get the dried skin off of her nipples rather easily with a damp cloth and some rubbing. All the while she was completely relaxed, no twitches no sounds at all.

Now her nipples are soft, erect and rather pinker then before. I can't see anything wrong with them. Is this normal... the dried white skin on the nipples?


----------



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> Question - I have been keeping a close eye on Bella's nipples, and I found it weird. The hadn't turn exactly the bright pink I would've expected, and there were these dried white bits of skin on them.
> Today I took her in my lap and tried if I could get it off, if it hurt her if I brushed it, basically if she gives any reaction.
> 
> Turns out that I could actually get the dried skin off of her nipples rather easily with a damp cloth and some rubbing. All the while she was completely relaxed, no twitches no sounds at all.
> ...


Yes this sounds perfectly normal. My Tilly had exactly the same... Dry white bits on her nipples..... I would leave them as they are... As she gets closer to having the kittens her nipples will go a slightly darker pink ...

Sounds like she is very happy with you and has put her trust in you.... Again, well done for taking her in and giving her the much needed care she deserves.... Good luck to you and the little lady!! Oh and make sure you read up on what to expect when she goes into labour (I'm sure you have already done this) that way you will know if she needs any assistance.... Also do you have a vet on standby just in case there are any complications?


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Tishtash451 said:


> Yes this sounds perfectly normal. My Tilly had exactly the same... Dry white bits on her nipples..... I would leave them as they are... As she gets closer to having the kittens her nipples will go a slightly darker pink ...
> 
> Sounds like she is very happy with you and has put her trust in you.... Again, well done for taking her in and giving her the much needed care she deserves.... Good luck to you and the little lady!! Oh and make sure you read up on what to expect when she goes into labour (I'm sure you have already done this) that way you will know if she needs any assistance.... Also do you have a vet on standby just in case there are any complications?


Oh good! I am glad that's normal.

Yes she does seem that she is quite fond of me LoL I am just hoping she will be as friendly after she gets her kittens, cause as I understand when they are in heat and pregnant they get very affectionate.

Honestly I am smitten with her! The cute kitty snuffles whens he sleeps, her yawns, the way she will curl up against my leg and knead my thigh.. god it is just so adorable 

I have consulted the vet and I have his number if there is an emergency, but I will have to contact another one in my home village too.
I did read up on cat pregnancies, but mostly how to identify them, but not what I need to expect for the labor. It's still a few weeks away, and first I need to pass some exams


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> Thank you! Glad to be here
> 
> Hehe, isn't she pretty? Little fuzz-ball LoL


Yes! she is a stunning little lady!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Try not to worry too much (you have exams to pass first!). Honestly most cat births, even with young mothers, are perfectly straightforward, and we will be here for you when the time comes. I have to say that in view of where you live, I would not like the thought of what the vet means by "bring the kittens in". I suspect we all know what that means.

Well done for taking this girl in. I have travelled over 1.5 hours by car with a heavily pregnant cat at least twice, it's a slightly different situation in a car of course, but as long as you keep calm I expect all will be well.

Liz


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> She's about 5 weeks?
> 
> Seriously? My advice would be to seek another vet who is prepared to do a spay/abortion, and soon(this next week)!
> 
> .


I agree. It can be done with no harm to her whatsoever. She is very young, she will thank you for it.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

lizward said:


> Try not to worry too much (you have exams to pass first!). Honestly most cat births, even with young mothers, are perfectly straightforward, and we will be here for you when the time comes. I have to say that in view of where you live, I would not like the thought of what the vet means by "bring the kittens in". I suspect we all know what that means.
> 
> Well done for taking this girl in. I have travelled over 1.5 hours by car with a heavily pregnant cat at least twice, it's a slightly different situation in a car of course, but as long as you keep calm I expect all will be well.
> 
> Liz


Thank you! As a first time cat owner and a first time kitty momma I am very very nervous and excited. It is good to hear that there is actualy a chance of everything being perfectly normal and fine instead of what can go wrong... makes one go ga-ga ut:

I too am a little wary about taking the kittens in... I don't know what that would mean... and I am more inclined to find them homes myself.

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Actually, I'd like to thank ALL of you for your kind words and advice. I have joined a local forum where I asked for advice, costs and experience, and I have gotten less then friendly responses when I said I was looking into spaying Bella.
The mindset is different, the culture is different. Here vets most of the time deal with big animals - farm animals - while smaller ones, cats, dogs and the like are left to be dealt only by the owners. Some never get de-wormed and vaccinated. Well in the rural areas I am from that is - I don't have much experience with the urban parts... I am a village girl.

anyway, THANK YOU.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Cara Mia said:


> Thank you! As a first time cat owner and a first time kitty momma I am very very nervous and excited. It is good to hear that there is actualy a chance of everything being perfectly normal and fine instead of what can go wrong... makes one go ga-ga ut:
> 
> I too am a little wary about taking the kittens in... I don't know what that would mean... and I am more inclined to find them homes myself.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words!


Well, to be blunt, you're in Eastern Europe where kitten drowning is still regarded as acceptable and supply of kittens far outstrips demand, correct? My guess is that if you give the kittens to the vet they will simply be destroyed and that is what the vet was suggesting.

Purely out of curiosity, and off topic, are you in fact English, and if you are, how do you come to be studying in Serbia?

Liz


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

lizward said:


> Well, to be blunt, you're in Eastern Europe where kitten drowning is still regarded as acceptable and supply of kittens far outstrips demand, correct? My guess is that if you give the kittens to the vet they will simply be destroyed and that is what the vet was suggesting.
> 
> Purely out of curiosity, and off topic, are you in fact English, and if you are, how do you come to be studying in Serbia?
> 
> Liz


I am sad to say that yes, it is correct what you said. 

No I am not English. I was born in Serbia, never even been to an English speaking country. English is my 4th language and I learned it all from watching TV.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Since I have Bella I've been paying much more attention to the local cats. Just an hour ago when I was heading to the store (needed to buy more cat food... little bugger has a huge appetite) I noticed a cat sunbathing in the garden of the house where food is put out for the strays. The cat has the same colors, but different markings... and it is a she.. and she is pregnant... 
I would say it is one of Bella's sisters, she looks too young to be her mom.
ah, it just makes me sad


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Cara Mia said:


> No I am not English. I was born in Serbia, never even been to an English speaking country. English is my 4th language and I learned it all from watching TV.


Jaw drops open in astonishment!

Please tell me it is English you are studying!

Liz


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

lizward said:


> Jaw drops open in astonishment!
> 
> Please tell me it is English you are studying!
> 
> Liz


erm no. I am attending a business university. Majoring in Quantity Economics - a fusion of a business and math major. But I AM a certified polyglot


----------



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> I am sad to say that yes, it is correct what you said.
> 
> No I am not English. I was born in Serbia, never even been to an English speaking country. English is my 4th language and I learned it all from watching TV.


Can I just say... for someone who learned English from just watching TV.... You're written English is excellent!! 

Unfortunately, there is animal cruelty in EVERY country.... And for us who were born and brought up in the UK....a country of 'animal lovers', we see animal cruelty happening all the time, whether we see it with our own eyes or read about it in the newspapers or watch it on TV....

And sadly it is on the increase.....  Certainly in this country, some of the younger generation have not been raised to appreciate a cat, dog, etc. as part of the family and instead see them as a piece of property that can be swapped, abandoned or even tortured for entertainment when they become a 'burdon'....

Nothing makes my blood boil more than to hear of an animal being cruely treated...especially when we are helpless to do anything about it.... 

ON A MORE HAPPIER NOTE....  YOU have rescued the little lady and now she has a great future where she will be loved and cared for...... I look forward to hearing how she progresses over the next few weeks... 

Tash


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Tash. 

I've been told that I am 95-98% fluent in English. I have a friend in the US who I talk to nearly every day over skype so both my written and spoken English are quite passable.
Thanks to my language skills my mindset is more "metropolitan", if you would like. The best way to learn about a certain culture is to learn its language. That's the way you can get the richest experience 

Yeah, I think the same level of animal cruelty is present everywhere. The difference is how much publicity it gets. Certainly there are as many animal lovers here as are in the UK.

 I will definitely keep you all posted about Bella's progress. I need to share it with people who understand my newfound kitty obsession and love! LoL


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Bella is snuggled up beside me and I've been caressing her and rubbing her belly. So I was wondering, when do the kittens start moving? And can anyone explain to me how it should feel?

I put my hand on her stomach, and at times there were these tiny little "bumps". It was very faint, maybe it's juts muscle twitches? The movement is concentrated on very small spots, but all around her belly... could it be the kittens?


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

This morning when Bella returned from her potty break she was a little restless, jumping up the chair, crawling under the table, getting up onto the bed. When she finally settled down and her breathing evened out I could see the kittens moving! So far I have thought I felt them, but today I actually saw them moving and kicking around..... 

Now I am a little confused with my timeline - at what week can you start seeing the kittens move? ... I thought she was around 5 week, but this means she is farther along right? :::

:crazy::blink:


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Good lord, this surprised the heck out of me!!!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Cara mia, I am amazed that your English is so good, especially since you say you are self-taught. You really have a gift. Remarkable. Thank you for taking care of the kitty. The world could do with lot more people like you.:thumbup1:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, if you can see the kittens moving she is at least 7 weeks gone. To answer your next question, don't worry, cats travel perfectly well with young kittens. If you have to go home on the bus the biggest problem will be trying to stop people who want to look in, who might cause her a lot of stress. Obviously travelling by car would be far better if it is possible.

Liz


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Cara mia, I am amazed that your English is so good, especially since you say you are self-taught. You really have a gift. Remarkable. Thank you for taking care of the kitty. The world could do with lot more people like you.:thumbup1:


Aww shucks :blush: Thank you for the compliment, both of them. I am glad Bella feels comfortable with me and is happy here


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

lizward said:


> Yes, if you can see the kittens moving she is at least 7 weeks gone. To answer your next question, don't worry, cats travel perfectly well with young kittens. If you have to go home on the bus the biggest problem will be trying to stop people who want to look in, who might cause her a lot of stress. Obviously travelling by car would be far better if it is possible.
> 
> Liz


Oh! You are clairvoyant! hehe People will leave her alone when we'll be going home. I have a darn fine deterring scowl :devil:

I am really surprised! To my novice eyes, Bella has a 5 week tummy, it hasn't dropped - but as I read, with the fist litter that may not happen. She isn't huge, whens you look at her from the side you'd never think she is pregnant, and even from above her belly is "compact".

My goodness, I just got sooo much more excited! LoL


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It doesn't drop until very soon before the birth - less than 24 hours in my experience.

Liz


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

My boyfriend was over and saw Bella and the kittens decided they will move around just then. LoL He thought it was freaky, like Bella was doing an alien impersonation 

The kittens moving is VERY obvious now. I was watching her and her belly suddenly started to ripple like waves. It WAS kinda freaky lol


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

It's been 18 days since I took Bella in. She seems content and happy and seems to completely trust me. She looooves her belly rubs.
Her pregnancy is moving along nicely as far as I can tell. I can both feel and see the kittens move more and more.

Bella's been drinking more then she usually does in the past day or two, and grooms herself religiously. She is also showing interest in the birthing box I put out - last night she even slept in it. While today she got into the linen cupboard and rearranged everything and burrowed herself in.  

Right from the start she used my window to get in and out for her potty break and evening stroll. A few days ago she started using the chair so she doesn't have to jump as high. I am guessing that the weight of the kittens is starting to get to her a little... tho she has no problem climbing onto a tree to try and catch a bird or to jump up and into my closet to play with her reflection in my mirror


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Tonight Bella woke me up. Not really surprising, she's been doing that every night, but usually I get woken up by her jumping up onto things and knocking thing over, but today it was by her purring. Apparently she went into her birthing box, scratched in it, and purred so loudly that it woke me up even from across the room. So I am wondering, is THAT the nesting I read about? Cause Bella would go in the box, or the cupboard and rearrange stuff, but I experienced the loud purring only the second time tonight (last time she got into a really small hole that was made by the wall, a box and the heather - I thought she was stuck LoL)
Anyway, after I figured out she wasn't in pain nor actually in labor it was quit pleasant and lulled me back to sleep quit fast. sooo soothing



... after an hour or so she woke me up again, but this time she was rubbing her head against my cheek... apparently she ran out of food and she was asking for more ... I KNOW that there was a reasonable amount in her bowl when I went to bed... :skep:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It certainly sounds as if birth is not far away.

Liz


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Yeey!  Hopefully she won't decide to have her kittens when I have my exams LoL  I have one every day beginning today and ending with the one on Saturday - so this means I am away from home for 1-3 hours a day. *fingers crossed*
I would ask the flatmate to look after Bella while I am away, but she is a student too... and she gets freaked out by anything that is remotely icky...


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Bella went out this morning for her potty break, came back and we had a nice long nap. When we woke up she ate and then curled up under the desk at my feet  She seems relaxed.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

You know, I looked up cat labor, saw pictures and videos.. and Bella looks so tiny in comparison to those cats  Poor baby


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pregnant cats can eat up to 4 times as much per day as a non pregnant cat, so give her as much as she wants when she wants it


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> Yeey!  Hopefully she won't decide to have her kittens when I have my exams LoL  I have one every day beginning today and ending with the one on Saturday - so this means I am away from home for 1-3 hours a day. *fingers crossed*
> I would ask the flatmate to look after Bella while I am away, but she is a student too... and she gets freaked out by anything that is remotely icky...


You really need to be with her especially if she is a young cat is there anyone else that could cat sit?


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> pregnant cats can eat up to 4 times as much per day as a non pregnant cat, so give her as much as she wants when she wants it


Oh I do! Her bowl is rarely empty... she just started eating like horse the past few days and *I* need to get used to it 



Cloudygirl said:


> You really need to be with her especially if she is a young cat is there anyone else that could cat sit?


No, there isn't. I know she needs to be looked after, but this is what I got.

I tried getting the flatmate to show interest in Bella and be a little bit of help - I even asked her if she wanted to come to the vet with me, so they would bond a little. She nearly freaked out cause that's "icky!" .... but she is "in love" with Bella... just don't let her get to close or rub up against her, or - shock, horror - try to get in her room :skep: Oh but Bella can eat ANY of her spoiled food, she is happy to give them to her ....
She wants a kitten from me tho, cause kittens are cute... but she isn't sure what she'll do with it when it grows to a cat.. then they are not as cute... :skep: ... right... I am not even letting her breathe the same ear as the kittens... idiot... she has cabbage juice instead of brain in her head...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she does know that they look the same when older? just a bit bigger? 

I wouldnt let her have one! Whats she going to do if it has the runs? or is sick? how will she clean it if its 'too icky' 

some people are just idiots.

I wouldnt let her near the birth she sounds like the type of person who would scream for no reason, she will stress mum, and yes the birth is messy, and I get covered in blood and gunk and hold up placenta for mum to eat, and I love doing it! Doesnt bother me one bit


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> she does know that they look the same when older? just a bit bigger?
> 
> I wouldnt let her have one! Whats she going to do if it has the runs? or is sick? how will she clean it if its 'too icky'
> 
> ...


She already screams for no reason. When I make dinner for myself I let the door stay open and Bella walks around in the kitchen. She saw her and she squealed so high Bella bolted. She then was sad that she ran away and asked me if she can back a cake for her :skep: She is freakin' 21, She should have learned at least SOME life skills and not face a challenge when she needs to make dinner for herself or clean the bathroom....

Oh and she KNOWS how to handle animals, she had a hamster.. when she was a in elementary school... and she tells me that like that means she is an expert... I just don't understand her... that girl... she boggles the mind... :skep:

I don't mind the blood and the gunk. Heck I would prefer if Bella had her kittens on my bed. Keh, nothing what a wash won't get out.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

noone else that you know that could hang around at all revise from your flat? I'm just thinking what if she has problems with the birth and you aren't there.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Poor Bella. She really wants to go out. She is sitting on the windowsill and crying  I don't like the thought of her getting out when she seems so near birth


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> noone else that you know that could hang around at all revise from your flat? I'm just thinking what if she has problems with the birth and you aren't there.


No. I have no other option. Everyone I know will be having their exams as well when I do.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> Poor Bella. She really wants to go out. She is sitting on the windowsill and crying  I don't like the thought of her getting out when she seems so near birth


As we have said previously, she will get used to it, as she will need to stay in after she has had her kittens until she can be spayed or she will get pregnant again, which will be disastrous.

Ive noticed you said she is going out to go to the toilet, now would be an ideal time to get her a litter tray as those toilet breaks shouldnt be allowed once the kittens are born.

You really need to make sure someone is with her 24 hours from now on. If you cant provide that, somebody needs to...

Are there any shelters that can look after her whilst she has kittens? It is better that than come home to a dead cat that had problems in labour, in the worst instance.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

100% she should not be going outside what so ever, if she cries ignore her!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Also you should be there, not only for problems but if mum needs help (remember to weigh them everyday) you might need to hand rear them  and that is not fun!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Also you should be there, not only for problems but if mum needs help (remember to weigh them everyday) you might need to hand rear them  and that is not fun!


If there really is no option but to leave her alone, then she needs to go into a shelter so she can get the help she needs.

There is no point taking her off the street then leaving her alone to birth. For that she may as well be giving birth alone outside.

The needs of the cat need to be forefront, so she needs to go to a shelter or a carer who can be with her 24 hours from now on.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Op is from a rural part of serbia, from the sounds of it where she lives the cat and the kittens are more than likely at risk from being pts if taken to a shelter. Doesn't sound like there are any animal rights where she lives as drowning is still acceptable I think op said something about calling her local shelters and they said they were full or put the phone down on her i get the feeling if she asked about having the cat fostered until she had the kittens she would get some blank looks


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Not been to Serbia but I know when I went to Croatia the cat situation was so upsetting. So many poorly strays. 

Shelters not an option but someone/anyone to look after her while you are at exams and also finding a great home for the kitties.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The OP has stated earlier in this thread that she lives in Serbia where cats are a VERY disposable commodity.

If Cara-Mia doesn't do the best she can then the mother & the kittens will be PTS if taken to a shelter so advising this is not an option at this time.

The best thing for this little family is for everyone here to give the best advice they can on what to expect when the birth happens, what possible problems there might be and how to deal with them quickly & efficiently so that the kittens and their mummy get the best possible start to their wee lives.

Cara-Mia - you have done so well thus far. You are a star for taking this wee mummy on board in an environment where most folks probably think you are mad for doing so. :thumbup1:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i'm not sure? just what the op said, i don't know much about serbia at all, the fact that the vet said if she didn't what the kittens when she had them to just bring them in raises alarm bells to me, what would they do with them? Op did say that she isn't going outside now so at least the cat will have somewhere safe and quiet to give birth. Op did say something about the vet not being very helpful as they don't usually get small animals (cats dogs) mostly large animals.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> i'm not sure? just what the op said, i don't know much about serbia at all, the fact that the vet said if she didn't what the kittens when she had them to just bring them in raises alarm bells to me, what would they do with them? Op did say that she isn't going outside now so at least the cat will have somewhere safe and quiet to give birth. Op did say something about the vet not being very helpful as they don't usually get small animals (cats dogs) mostly large animals.


Well I cant see anything from her that says the cats would be drowned (that was mentioned by another member, though not denied by the OP)

All I see her saying is no one fixes their cats in Serbia, OH so different to the UK....

The vet could have asked her to bring them in after they were born for any number of reasons. We can't just assume they were going to drown them :skep:

As far as I am concerned anything is better than a very young small cat giving birth alone.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im sure the vets wouldn't drown them but prob put them to sleep if op didnt want the kittens. Op responded to the comment about kittens being drowned and put to sleep by saying "im sad to say that it is true." so thats where i got that from (dont know how to quote)


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Cara Mia said:


> Poor Bella. She really wants to go out. She is sitting on the windowsill and crying  I don't like the thought of her getting out when she seems so near birth


Definitely not recommended. If you happen to be out when she is ready to give birth, she will have them outside. And then you try finding them! Been there, done that ... 

Liz


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Cara Mia said:


> I am sad to say that yes, it is correct what you said.
> 
> No I am not English. I was born in Serbia, never even been to an English speaking country. English is my 4th language and I learned it all from watching TV.


we will just have to see what op says, it is so hard to judge a situation that I dont know alot about especially in a country I know little about. I hope everything turns out ok in the end


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

google it and there is quite a bit of information. The killing of strays is actually illegal but by the sounds of it those rules are not complied with. I'd post a link but some of the pictures on there of dog suffering were pretty graphic so I thought best not.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> The vet could have asked her to bring them in after they were born for any number of reasons. We can't just assume they were going to drown them


Not DROWN them, no. DESTROY them, no doubt. You cannot seriously think a vet working in those circumstances will be offering to take a weaned litter and rehome them?



> As far as I am concerned anything is better than a very young small cat giving birth alone.


This poster has no choice. She has done far more than most. The chances of the cat actually dying while she is in an exam are very low indeed - if she comes home and the cat is giving birth and is in obvious difficulty then she will certainly have to think about the vet. If she loses a kitten, well, at least she gave it a chance which is more than many over there will do by the sound of it.

The chances are very high that the cat will give birth without problems, let's not make things sound any worse than they really are.

Liz


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

As I said I haven't been to Serbia but I've been to Croatia and Montenegro it's neighbours and the cat problem is very bad. Strays everywhere. You eat your dinner and there are cats climbing up you begging for food and cats everywhere with eye infections and wounds. I found it really upsetting. Clearly there is a big over population problem and shelters can't cope with that. 

I dont think she would stand a chance of getting them in a shelter like there are in the UK. However there has to be someone that could sit with the cat during the exams.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

haha... I like how most of you are so naive... Has ANY of you dona a wee bit of search on google? Have you found out what "stray control" involved a couple years back? ... Wanna guess? Guns and bullets... oh and some plastic bags. 

And have you guys wondered why I am asking for advice on an UK forum instead of a local one? Because all that I got from there is "If it is old enough to bleed it's old enough to breed", "it's a cat, it'll be fine"

Honestly, I am sick of the condescending bull I've been getting cause there is only so much I can do in making a cat's life a little easier. Going by glowerm's suggestion I should have just kicked the cat off my steps cause I am unable to sit with her 24/7. yeah maybe I should just throw her out and be done with it. You guys certainly make me feel shitty enough :skep:


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> haha... I like how most of you are so naive... Has ANY of you dona a wee bit of search on google? Have you found out what "stray control" involved a couple years back? ... Wanna guess? Guns and bullets... oh and some plastic bags.
> 
> And have you guys wondered why I am asking for advice on an UK forum instead of a local one? Because all that I got from there is "If it is old enough to bleed it's old enough to breed", "it's a cat, it'll be fine"
> 
> Honestly, I am sick of the condescending bull I've been getting cause there is only so much I can do in making a cat's life a little easier. Going by glowerm's suggestion I should have just kicked the cat off my steps cause I am unable to sit with her 24/7. yeah maybe I should just throw her out and be done with it. You guys certainly make me feel shitty enough :skep:


Please don't be like that seriously you are doing a really good thing giving this little cat a home.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I just want to add my support for Cara Mia. She has done way above what the majority of people would do for poor Bella. The situation may not be ideal, but considering the circumastances she is in, Cara Mia gets my admiration.

I agree, a cat rescue in Eastern Europe will be no where near anything we havein the UK and those who believe it will be are sadly deluded in my opinion. They almost certainly will destroy the kittens after birth, and Bella too eventually if no one offers her a home. The country is over run with feral cats and no one wants them. These cats will be no different unfortunately.

The risks of injury or death from Bella giving birth in Cara Mias home whilst she is out are far, far lower than those of giving birth in a "cat shelter" in Serbia. Cara mia is a sensible person and realises that. Scare stories are not going to help the situation.

So well done on giving Bella a home Cara Mia. Do keep her inside and all the very best of luck to you both. I hope you will continue to do your very best for Bella and her kittens when they arrive.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

You really do need to get a litter tray and keep her in now that you know she's closer than first expected as you'd be devasted if she decided to take off on one of her potty breaks and have them outside.

As for the birth, hopefully she'll have them while your in as you said your only out for about 3 hours each day for your exams (good luck on them by the way - bet your about at your max stress levels by now with everything going on!)

If you are able to get someone to at least have a quick check on her say in the middle of the time that your out just to make sure all is well would be great but if not then I think we've just got to hope for the best.

I think some people forget that some people dont have a full support network of people around them 24/7 and sometimes you just have to get on and make the best of it!

But then again it sounds like shes only just started nesting so she could still be a good week or so away from the birth which you'll have all your exams done and can concentrate just on your kitty :biggrin:

No one can predict the future but your doing the best you can for a situation that you wasn't expecting and I think so far your doing pretty well!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh wow I didnt know you were from there! For some reason I thought you were in london!

I know this will sound stupid, but do they have vets there? Do vacs etc? Can you get kitten replacement milk? As if not you can get some great cimi-cat on Ebay and they can ship it to you! :thumbup1:

Are you taught english over there or did you move there? speak it so well!

Have you got her birthing area all set up & litter tray inside?


----------



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> haha... I like how most of you are so naive... Has ANY of you dona a wee bit of search on google? Have you found out what "stray control" involved a couple years back? ... Wanna guess? Guns and bullets... oh and some plastic bags.
> 
> And have you guys wondered why I am asking for advice on an UK forum instead of a local one? Because all that I got from there is "If it is old enough to bleed it's old enough to breed", "it's a cat, it'll be fine"
> 
> Honestly, I am sick of the condescending bull I've been getting cause there is only so much I can do in making a cat's life a little easier. Going by glowerm's suggestion I should have just kicked the cat off my steps cause I am unable to sit with her 24/7. yeah maybe I should just throw her out and be done with it. You guys certainly make me feel shitty enough :skep:


Cara Mia.... I'm certainly not an expert and I have used this site to help with the birth of my Tilly's kittens....Just remember... YOU are doing a fantastic job taking in Bella and giving her a home for her to have her kittens in.... Away from all the dangers in the outside world!!!

There is lots of different advice given on this thread and just reading all the mixed posts makes me slightly stressed, so I can imagine how you must be feeling!! :mad5:

You certainly don't need any more pressure at this important time!! :mad5: And you don't want Bella picking up on you being stressed!!

Yes of course you have to do your exams and yes Bella will be left at home alone for periods of time, BUT if you had not taken her in who knows what would have happened to her!! I'm sure once you have sat each exam you will be coming straight home to be with Bella and hopefully she will have them during the night or in the early hours when you are there..... 

Yes, of course there is a chance she MAY have problems during birth... This is the case with all animals and humans, however, a MAJORITY of cats go on to have a normal birth.... In MY OPINION, she is in the best place and I know you will do everything you can to help her!! 

The shelters cannot take her.... There is no one else who can take her.... She has the best chance WITH YOU!!

And before anyone "bites" my head off..... THIS IS MY OPINION!!

Carry on the good work Cara Mia and good luck to you and Bella.... Please keep us posted on how she gets on!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The remarks on Cara Mia's ability with the English language are totally uncalled for.
It's all very well saying that she has to be there 24/7 for Bella but no one can stay awake for 24 hours a day for several days. The cat is just as likely to give birth in the night as the daytime and would anyone be at fault if they didn't wake?
Under difficult circumstances this member is doing the best she can for the cat in her care.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

As a student she probably doesn't have the money for formula that is unliikely to be needed. There are recipes on the internet for emergency "kitten glop" which will probably be much easier to get in her circumstances. If it turns out that she needs formula, I will undertake to get enough to her by next day delivery.

Liz


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Are you still in Serbia CM? I think you're doing a really great thing (from what you've said it doesnt sound like Serbia is as forward thinking a country regarding pets as i thought  ) 

I agree with the other posters though, try and keep her indoors and stay with her as much as you can with the birth being so close.

If there are more than one kitten have you decided what you are going to do? (sorry if Im repeating things you have already said, Ive not read the whole thread)


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

lizward said:


> She wasn't given that option.
> 
> Liz


The OP says vet advised against it, did not say it was not an option or could not be done ... I am saying at that stage ... I personally think the benefit would have outweighed the risk. What future for these poor kittens in such an apparently dire "situation" 

If there are no homes for these kittens and as suggested no real future in such a country ... Perhaps they WOULD be better pts at birth?

Though I feel sure you would not agree with that either? So if there is no rescue/welfare support as you suggest ... what are the other options?


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> oh wow I didnt know you were from there! For some reason I thought you were in london!
> 
> I know this will sound stupid, but do they have vets there? Do vacs etc? Can you get kitten replacement milk? As if not you can get some great cimi-cat on Ebay and they can ship it to you! :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Yes I am from East Europe. Yes we have vets and vaccinations (they are started enforcing it only a few years back). Most people in the country either keep farm animals or work on the fields, or both. Vets up until a few years were mostly handling farm animals, while cats and dogs were picked up and dropped as was seen fit. If the dog was a difficult one, it was handed quietly in the back yard. Cat's weren't owned by anyone, they were useful for catching mice and rats that made their housings in the crops.
What I have come to find out since I've been on international forums, is that take the time your parents have told you about, or grandparents depending what age you are - I at 22 had the same basic childhood. Phone lines have been around in my village since I was born, give or take a year or two. Having dirt floors was the norm, and no one cared about cats and dogs beyond their ability to be useful.

We do get taught English over here. Also German, and at a few schools, French. It is very basic, and you have to put extra effort into mastering it because the classes in school are simply not enough.
I learned from TV. My parents invested in a satellite dish when I was 9 and my brother and I watched cartoon network. By the time I reached the age where I had language class in school I was past the level of elementary school English.

Yes I have a litter box for Bella, also have a birthing box set up and have also cleared out a linen cupboard so she has options when she finally decided it is time.

I haven't let Bella out since yesterday. She isn't happy about it and is crying and scratching but she is inside.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> There is a vet nearby.


Yes there is. Whether the vet will have kitten formula is another matter. I would of course ask the OP to check before I sent formula.



> I don't know if anywhere would have a next day delivery service to Serbia that didnt cost the earth.


I sell things for a living and we post them all round the world, I know the prices. I will stick by this. I don't imagine it is likely to be needed, the number of times I have needed formula over the 19 years I have been breeding, I could count on the fingers of one hand.

Liz


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Honestly, I am looking forward to some pics of a healthy mum with some healthy kittens (hopefully not too many, if they are very unlikely to be rehomed...)


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> Yes I have a litter box for Bella, also have a birthing box set up and have also cleared out a linen cupboard so she has options when she finally decided it is time.
> 
> I haven't let Bella out since yesterday. She isn't happy about it and is crying and scratching but she is inside.


Excellent  She wont like it but she'll get used to it, a few extra cuddles and some treats usually helps 

I'd put money on the linen cupboard being where she decides to have them


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Everyone has been very complimentary! I simply am interested in the programmes Serbia has as she has a very 'English voice' interspersed with Scottish slang and phrases. Many people I have known who have picked up English mostly from TV and films have a very American style to their phrasing, due to the fact that it is American voices which are heard most often. I was simply curious, is that not allowed?


My "English voice" has nothing to do with the language programs provided in my country. I have been studious, have read many books in all 4 languages that I am fluent in. I write short fiction in English, I am an active member on a few international forums, I have a C1/D language certificate in both English and German which are accepted through the EU. I LIKE languages, I LIKE the British way of saying things and I find the Scottish accent to be sexy ever since I watched Braveheart.

On another note, gloworm*mushroom, Id like to thank you for your IMMENSLY valuable advice and letting me bask in the glory that is your wisdom. But I would also ask you to please, continue your self-righteous tirade against everyone who doesnt share your views someplace else. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

lizward said:


> As a student she probably doesn't have the money for formula that is unliikely to be needed. There are recipes on the internet for emergency "kitten glop" which will probably be much easier to get in her circumstances. If it turns out that she needs formula, I will undertake to get enough to her by next day delivery.
> 
> Liz


Thank you for your kindness. But I am sure this won't be necessary 



Kitty_pig said:


> Are you still in Serbia CM? I think you're doing a really great thing (from what you've said it doesnt sound like Serbia is as forward thinking a country regarding pets as i thought  )
> 
> I agree with the other posters though, try and keep her indoors and stay with her as much as you can with the birth being so close.
> 
> If there are more than one kitten have you decided what you are going to do? (sorry if Im repeating things you have already said, Ive not read the whole thread)


Yes I am still in Serbia, born and raised here. Never been to an actual English speaking country. 
Serbia IS a developing country. We are close to joining the EU, we ARE making progress. However, there are some things that will take time and a lot of effort. Old habits die hard, no?

I am actually thinking about keeping all the kittens if I cannot find a suitable home for them. However, no matter if they find a new home with someone else or me, they will stay with their mom for the 12 weeks that is appropriate for them to learn everything and be properly socialized.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I didnt say I didnt believe she was in Serbia, I asked if CM was or if over here studying? 

out of interest what are you studying CM? 

As GWM said before I really hope there is a healthy mummy cat and babies at the end of this pregnancy 

Jay_bird there really isnt any need to have a go at seasoned members on PF just for being passionate about the animals in our care. The UK does have far different standards in animal care compared to other countries you cant blame people for not realising the op was still in another country.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> out of interest what are you studying CM?


Am in my 3d year of Business school. My major is Quantity Economics, which is a fusion of both a math and a Business major.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> Am in my 3d year of Business school. My major is Quantity Economics, which is a fusion of both a math and a Business major.


:lol: gives me a headache just thinking about it :lol:

Good luck with your studies and puss x


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

To sum up what i think 

1. op has done a lovely thing to take in this cat
2. op took cat to vets and was told that it was not advisable to spay, not her fault
3. rescues were contacted but were no help
4. cat has been given a safe place to give birth
5. cat will be left for up to 3 hours (isn't advisable but better than being left outside as a stray)
6. op sounds like one of the few people in serbia that care for the welfare of animals (not saying that everyone in serbia doesn't care)
7. there is nothing to say that if by some miracle the cat did get a place in a shelter that she would be supervised 24 hours a day
8. Op has made the best of a bad situation

9. I will do what i can to advise and help, i am no expert but i have a little knowledge 

10. hopefully those who have breeding knowlage will be happy to help with advise


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Right so you can all see.. Im going to close this thread and remove all chatter that is not relevant to the OP's questions.. So you will not be getting a PM of an explanation...

The banter about the Scottish accent gives such poor reading and shows just how rude some can be...

This member has joined from over seas.. And you criticise how they actually type..

*Seriously how low, can some of you go!!*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Right so you can all see.. Im going to close this thread and remove all chatter that is not relevant to the OP's questions.. So you will not be getting a PM of an explanation...
> 
> The banter about the Scottish accent gives such poor reading and shows just how rude some can be...
> 
> ...


This thread is now open...

*This is a site which enjoys the company of members from all over the world. While healthy debate is encouraged, please have the courtesy to respect the views of others. Please do not use obscene or offensive language, or engage in personal attacks or "flaming" of other members. This will not be tolerated and Pet Forums staff will be entitled to suspend users accounts.*


----------



## Charlie&Ziggy (May 19, 2011)

How is Bella doing today?

Following closely and, as everyone else, looking forward to some pics of Bella and her brood 

x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Charlie&Ziggy said:


> How is Bella doing today?
> 
> *Following closely and, as everyone else, looking forward to some pics of Bella and her brood*
> 
> x


Seconded!!!! :thumbup1:

Cara-Mia, would you consider opening a new thread entitled "Bella Updates" or equivalent where those of us who support both you & Bella, and have the best interest in her welfare at heart, can keep an eye on developments. 

I think this particular thread has run its course myself.....

PS: If you want to learn any other little Scottish words, you only have to ask!!!! I'm rather well versed on them!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just wanted to say Good luck with the birth  keep us posted x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed all goes well, well done to you for taking kitty in, xxx_


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Hope all goes well for and the little girl. 
Wishing the cat and the tiny chaps all the best.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

As requested, a new thread for the Bella updates

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/169049-bella-updates.html#post2523391


----------

